# Nick Kyme's Salamander Novels



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey ya, I just finished Promethian Sun and really enjoyed it, so naturally I want to get into the Salamander series. I now own both novels. Problem is I own tones of 40k anthologies that I have yet to read, Such as Planet Kill, Heroes of the Space Marines, Legends of the Space Marines, Victories of the Space Marines and Fear the Alien and I know there are salamander short stories in nearly all of these books with the same characters. What order should I read these in?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Legends of the Space Marines, Heroes of the Space Marines, Salamander, Fireborn, Fear the Alien, Firedrake, in that order.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

do not read fear the alien (except for one or two stories) and planet kill, they suck


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Worldkiller: It is in fact _Heroes of the Space Marines_ first. Also I enjoyed _Fear the Alien_.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I really enjoyed _fear the alien_ its _victories of the space marines_ i couldnt get into!


----------



## Chaplain Garrus (May 15, 2011)

Well I can recommend "Salamander" and "Firedrake", I haven't read anything else by Kyme yet or Promethean Sun, so I don't know if his other work is like this but Salamander and Firedrake will take a while to really pick up and become "active" I would say. He sets the scene, he makes you KNOW what you are reading about first and when it gets going it really doesn't stop rolling with Salamander and Firedrake.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Worldkiller: It is in fact _Heroes of the Space Marines_ first. Also I enjoyed _Fear the Alien_.


Yes but the Salamander story in Legends takes place before the one in Heroes.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Do the heroes of the space marines etc books follow on from each other or are they solo mini stories.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Do the heroes of the space marines etc books follow on from each other or are they solo mini stories.


Not really, granted there was a story in Heroes that got a sequel in Victories but overall they're not related, unless I'm mistaken but I don't think I am.


----------

